# Electric Hoist Reccomendation



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone had experience with Electric Hoists. I've been manually lifting heavy items onto my workbench previously but recently threw my back out and need a better set up. I think something like this might work well if I can figure out how to attach it to the ceiling of my shop. Anyone have another brand that may be better?

440 lb. Electric Hoist with Remote Control


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that. That hoist is going to make your work load easier, that's for sure.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had experience with Electric Hoists. I've been manually lifting heavy items onto my workbench previously but recently threw my back out and need a better set up. I think something like this might work well if I can figure out how to attach it to the ceiling of my shop. Anyone have another brand that may be better?
> 
> 440 lb. Electric Hoist with Remote Control


Do it. I used one in an industrial settIng for years.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

ive been thinking about this for a while. Going to have to pull the trigger on something like a hoist or possibly use a motorcycle lift table. I'm not a fan of working on the floor.

https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-steel-motorcycle-lift-68892.html

They make a cart too.

https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/lifts-stands/1000-lbs-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-69148.html


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> ive been thinking about this for a while. Going to have to pull the trigger on something like a hoist or possibly use a motorcycle lift table. I'm not a fan of working on the floor.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-steel-motorcycle-lift-68892.html
> 
> ...


I've also thought about that motorcycle table. I just can't give up any more floor space in my garage. I've already got a work table which I would hoist things on to. It's also a little higher than normal which is great because I'm slightly taller than average.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I ended up getting the 880 lb. version. Now, does anyone know a good way to mount it? I would love to be able to move it to pick up things length ways in my garage. My garage is currently dry walled and painted but I do have access to the attack area above the garage.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok, it's only been 3 months but I finally got it mounted :thumbup: I think it will work well for my needs.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Congrats!

I have no clue how the math would work but I know lumber is strongest in compression and tensile strength. The shear strength is not that great depending on the grain of the timber also. I would be slightly concerned in this application that the side loading that the hoist would apply to the board may split the grain. Hopefully somebody smarter than me can chime in.


----------

